# Legality of using Interface Builder to make a web menu



## boysimple (Jun 29, 2002)

I've searched all over apple's site, and can't find any sort of license covering the user of IB for somethign other than making Apple programs.

So my question is: Is it legal to use Apple's Interface Builder to make navigation on a commercial website?  (It is being done as an homage, not because I lack skillz)

Anyone know?

E


----------



## uoba (Jun 30, 2002)

Apple's aqua style for a web site (there must  a million and one site's that do so)... I suppose it depends on the use... if you  where, say, Dell, and decided to do it, I think Apple would have a problem with you, but as I said, small scale sites, seemed to have been getting away with it so far.


----------



## evildan (Jul 1, 2002)

I doubt that Apple could really do anything but complain if another company used an Aqua-like UI. 

You can't copyright something like "Aqua" because it's a style, not an actual collection of elements.

The only thing preventing other companies from copying it, is they would in turn be promoting Apple's look. It also isn't very original anymore, as Uboa mentioned.

Now using an actual tool of Apple's to create a UI, might be on the edge of what would be considered okay. Again, if it came down to it Apple might have a tough time proving that you did indeed use their tool to create the graphics in question. 

A simple, I used Photoshop answer could get you out of that one. But then again, would you even want it to come down to that? It sounds to me based on the fact that you posed this question, youre having slight feelings of doubt for a possible misuse of the app. And so you should, its original purpose is for software development, not web page development.

So my advice, do what you feel comfortable doing, but continue to look into wether or not this is indeed an acceptable use of the app. My first guess and instinct would be to say no, but I dont have the developer tools installed, so I cannot be certain that this would be the correct answer.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 4, 2002)

if it is acceptable, how would it be done? (I'm not trying to promote illegallity or anything, I'm just curious)


----------



## boysimple (Aug 4, 2002)

All I was doing was making the interface I wanted in the 'Interface Builder' program that is included with the developer tools, taking a screenshot, and then chopping it up in photoshop to fit the site.  I've since moved on to my own design,  but it's fun to do nonetheless.

E


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

all right. that would be pretty cool looking but I wouldn't want to do it... a wysiwyg might be easier...

But if Apple made a simple wysiswyg that would be cool!


----------

